# New Deck....Protection from grill grease



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2013)

I know there's actual grill mats available, but I'm looking for something possibly even better and easier to clean as needed. I just don't want any grease to drip and stain my new deck.

Here's an idea I had, but my wife has me second guessing it. I have 2 huge grills situated side-by-side. I was thinking about laying down a 12ftX3ft sheet of galvanized steel or even aluminum so that when it does accumulate grease....you can spray a degreasing solvent and simply hose it off. I'd possibly screw down the panel so that it's more of a permanent thing.

But what about the wood underneath? Would/could the decking possibly rot due to lack of sun/air if moisture were to find it's way under it due to cleaning or rain?


----------



## Napi (Jan 26, 2013)

If deck is treated wood, you might want to read up on it eating up certain metals. Personally, I don't think it would look good. But hey, it's yours. 

I think something you could remove easily would be better.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree that's not gonna look too good. What are you cooking that will produce so much grease? Cracklins'? What about a piece of outdoor carpet that you could just throw away? It's hard to watch a new deck or hard wood floor receive normal wear-n-tear especially if you nailed or screwed every board. Is it treated to prevent the grease from penetrating the deck boards? I drip grease from cooking all over my deck but it is so old and the boards are so old, it doesn't matter.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I agree that's not gonna look too good. What are you cooking that will produce so much grease? Cracklins'? What about a piece of outdoor carpet that you could just throw away? It's hard to watch a new deck or hard wood floor receive normal wear-n-tear especially if you nailed or screwed every board. Is it treated to prevent the grease from penetrating the deck boards? I drip grease from cooking all over my deck but it is so old and the boards are so old, it doesn't matter.



Not so much as what I'm cooking as to HOW MUCH and how often I'm cooking. When we cook out, there's a crowd and I cook all kinds of stuff. I usually have both of these massive grills on full duty.

I only had one grill on my old deck that I tore down. It had a big black grease stain all around where the grill was. It just looked terrible. I tried pressure washing and scrubbing and couldn't put a dent in the stain. I demolished the old deck due to wanting a BIGger deck....due to acquiring a 2nd (bigger) grill.

They were both on the ground prior to the new deck....and the grass/dirt under them is about ruined due to the excessive grease. 

Not so much concerned with how 'ugly' the solution is as I am to how much it will protect the wood.....in case I want to rearrange the deck and move the grills to another side.....I don't want a big grease stain where they used to sit. But I also don't want to ruin the deck by covering it with metal sheeting, etc.

Maybe those grill mats are the way to go...


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 27, 2013)

I use a grill mat under my large grill. I only have to clean it about one a year, although from the sound of it, you may need to more often than that. It does a fine job protecting the wood underneath.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 27, 2013)

This might be a bit much but make some wooden frames a little bigger than your grills and lay tiles with thin set & grout. I'm thinking sheet metal might be too slippery but if you aren't extending it beyond the grill it would work. I've seen rolls of rubber matting that look like diamond plate that might work.


----------



## tjrutz (Jan 27, 2013)

I would call a heating and air supply house, such as east coast metals and get a drain pan like they use under air handlers in your attic or crawl space, the have 3/4 drain ports you can wash it out and have the drain piped off the deck! And you can paint it black! I wouldn't worry about the deck rotting underneath it especially if you used traditional decking boards that have or will eventually have a gap between each board.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a piece of old metal barn roof that I hammered flat, and use
it under my small Brinkman smoker (when I use it), and my 4 burner
propane grill.....Cut a piece to just fit under the wheels of the large
grill....


----------



## rjseniorpro (Jan 29, 2013)

*plywood*

One sheet of thin plywood should do the trick. Stain to match your deck. You can remove easily and store or leave it there. Total cost under $30 bucks.


----------



## chadf (Jan 29, 2013)

Your grill doesnt have a "catch pan" or sorts?


----------



## quinn (Jan 29, 2013)

The bad thing about covering it up is the rest of the deck will change colors from the weather and sun. If you do go to move it to a new location the old one may vary in color. I agree with chad, something under the bott of the grills off the deck would be better. Good luck and let us know which way you went in we want to do the same.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 29, 2013)

chadf said:


> Your grill doesnt have a "catch pan" or sorts?



One of the grills has one, the other one does not (anymore). The grill that still has one is the one I use the most. However, sometimes I cook so much food that the drip pan will overflow...even if I clean it out before I start cooking.

I bought 2 $10 felt grill mats from Wal-Mart (temporary fix) on Sunday since I was cooking that afternoon. Had to have 'something' quick and easy. We'll see how they do for now. 

The deck is less than 2 months old. This spring, I will seal the wood after it has time to cure out a little better. But with it being unprotected right now is why I'm being a bit cautious because I know the grease will permanently stain it. I'll have to get creative and see which route to follow. I'll update when I decide....hopefully with pictures.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 29, 2013)

For now, I'd spread a plastic tarp on the floor when you use the grill.  Roll it up when not in use.
As part of your staining process I'd put varnish or whatever on the deck under the grill.


----------

